# Nico Rosberg retires: World champion quits Formula 1 !



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nico Rosberg retires: World champion quits Formula 1 http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/formula1/38185846

WTF !


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow...

Shocking news indeed.

Did not expect that, but must be a huge relief for him.

Really came round to him this season!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

31yrs old with a young daughter and his wife to think about was enough for him to call it a day.

Not a bad call imo but yes, a shock still the same.

This season took a lot out of him and i suppose mentally and emotionally i terms of his family, he doesn't want all of that again.

I wish i could've retired at 31!!!!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah.. This year has taken it out of me. 2 young kids etc etc.

I'll give up too.... Loser


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

World champion but a loser... ok then.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

If i had £50 million in the bank at 31 i think i would retire also.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm a bit surprised at all the negative comments on the interweb TBH. He is a smart, young, very rich and personable man, with a young family. Why not retire and spend more time with his family? He has achieved what he set out to do from a very young age, remember his career started when he was about 4 years old, not twenty something like most of us, so in those terms he has been doing the same job for 27 years, with immense pressure from the media, sponsors, etc., over the last few in particular. Good on him I say!


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

I hate rosberg


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

At least this will keep the F1 news hot over the winter break with driver speculations.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387095&page=9&highlight=Rosberg


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Who's Lewis going to p*ss and moan about now...oh wait everyone and everything else!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I really wanted to see Hamilton beat him :lol:


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Blimey! Wasn't expecting that. Any previous F1 drivers in the past done similar?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Would love to see Button come back and join Lewis at Mercedes, a seriously good combo of drivers.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Would love to see Button come back and join Lewis at Mercedes, a seriously good combo of drivers.


Can't see that happening, Mercedes will be looking for a 'young gun'.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm hoping merc pick up max but I think max will destroy Hamilton he's too fearless


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

donfresh said:


> i hate rosberg


why??


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

let's be honest he won because his team influenced the results and wanted a german to win to go with there german team lewis beat him nearly every time he had the car to do so out qualifying him aswell 

His retirement to me just proves this coz he know's he will never win again yes he's a rich man and I would personally do the same but then again if he won his championship fair and square and he thinks he's number 1 of F1 then why not defend the title next year ????? because lewis will ruin him next year 

Let see what toto and lauder have to say about this will make for interesting reading/viewing 

Who will they replace him with gotta be max but I think redbull will offer him an improved contract over the winter to ensure he stays there Button has earned his money and don't think merc will want him due to his age they will look for a young and up and coming driver so it's anyones guess tbh


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm hoping merc pick up max but I think max will destroy Hamilton he's too fearless


Just means the chance of more mistakes being fearless, he tried some lunges and it didn't pay off.
Don't get me wrong I love watching him tbf and can't wait for next year, hoping the redbull will close in now there is a bit more aero to play with, redbulls strong point!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

possul said:


> Just means the chance of more mistakes being fearless, he tried some lunges and it didn't pay off.
> Don't get me wrong I love watching him tbf and can't wait for next year, hoping the redbull will close in now there is a bit more aero to play with, redbulls strong point!


That's why he's fearless. When it works it works when it does not it can be disaster. I don't think Merc would have him. Think they will play safe


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have to say I cannot stand Rosberg but thats just my opinion. I have mixed feelings about his retirement though. Hes got plenty of cash and a young family so why not retire and enjoy it? But I cannot help but think he is like the annoying kid at school who gets beaten and then wins and then decides hes taking his ball home so no one else can beat him!

Sure he has every right to retire but lets not think he's doing it for his family because from his interviews I've seen he would have carried on until he won the drivers championship.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not sure it's the biggest of shocks. 

Rosberg is a very mediocre driver and was only in a position to win the championship due to the Mercedes being vastly superior. His career was never going to progress past this point. 

Him and Hamilton needed split up anyway. Their relationship was toxic. Not sure Hamilton can heel the damage he's caused in the Mercedes camp or if he's going too. Maybe Rosberg knows he's staying and this was part of the overall decision. 

I'm sure he'll take satisfaction of getting one up on Hamilton and happy at leaving it like this. 

I wonder who Merc will go for now? Hopefully their car won't be so dominant next year. It would be good for the team for a fresh start with two new drivers in my opinion.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Kerr said:


> I'm not sure it's the biggest of shocks.
> 
> Rosberg is a very mediocre driver and was only in a position to win the championship due to the Mercedes being vastly superior. His career was never going to progress past this point.
> 
> ...


You cant seriously call a formula 1 driver mediocre?! It takes serious skill to drive those cars that I can guarantee not one person on this forum has. He beat Lewis Hamilton (yes he had a couple of mechanical issues) but if he were only mediocre then he would be nowhere near him. Dont forget Hamilton had proved his worth with multiple teams.

If he was a bad driver then he would not have a place with the best team. They could of had their choice of driver once they started winning everything but they renewed his contract recently.

Its like saying someone who plays for Barcelona is only good because they play for a team that is better than all others.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Paul7189 said:


> You cant seriously call a formula 1 driver mediocre?! It takes serious skill to drive those cars that I can guarantee not one person on this forum has. He beat Lewis Hamilton (yes he had a couple of mechanical issues) but if he were only mediocre then he would be nowhere near him. Dont forget Hamilton had proved his worth with multiple teams.
> 
> If he was a bad driver then he would not have a place with the best team. They could of had their choice of driver once they started winning everything but they renewed his contract recently.
> 
> Its like saying someone who plays for Barcelona is only good because they play for a team that is better than all others.


Mediocre is terms of F1 drivers.

The F1 grid isn't full of the very best drivers. Half that field only get F1 drives due to the amount of money they can bring to the team through sponsorship.

Hamilton is a far better driver than Rosberg. Hamilton isn't in the same league as people like Alonso.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

A shame both him and hamilton haven't decided to call it a day. 
Their post-race antics, completely ignoring each other before going onto the rostrum on several occasions, was both childish and pathetic :wall:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Heres how I think it went down at Mercedes:-

Toto Wolff - Nico, well done on wining the drivers championship. In view of this we are going to give Lewis his mechanics back for next season.

Nico - Thanks Toto for all your support this year and giving me a 100% reliable car but if thats the case I think I'll take my money and retire so Lewis can't beat me ever again.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> Heres how I think it went down at Mercedes:-
> 
> Toto Wolff - Nico, well done on wining the drivers championship. In view of this we are going to give Lewis his mechanics back for next season.
> 
> Nico - Thanks Toto for all your support this year and giving me a 100% reliable car but if thats the case I think I'll take my money and retire so Lewis can't beat me ever again.


His mechanics or Mercedes' mechanics?

You think that the mechanics build the engines and they can plan on an engine failure late into the race?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Kerr said:


> His mechanics or Mercedes mechanics?
> 
> You think that the mechanics build the engines and they can plan on an engine failure late into the race?


No I making the point that Nico was given every opportunity to win. Also the mechanics may obviously not be responsible for the engine blow up as they don't build them but the other mistakes er yes I would say so. Did you not hear the interviews and the questions from Hamilton as to why his team of Mercedes mechanics had been moved to Nico. This hadn't happened in the season before.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> No I making the point that Nico was given every opportunity to win. Also the mechanics may obviously not be responsible for the engine blow up as they don't build them but the other mistakes er yes I would say so. Did you not hear the interviews and the questions from Hamilton as to why his team of Mercedes mechanics had been moved to Nico. This hadn't happened in the season before.


Lewis had the same chance to win too.

It's not as if they gave him a car that was slower than Nico's.

Too much sour grapes on show that Lewis lost.

It was the longest season in history and less chance of a random result.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Lewis had the same chance to win too.
> 
> It's not as if they gave him a car that was slower than Nico's.
> 
> ...


It was but look at all the things that when against Lewis. The big crash with Rosberg, the crash with bottas, the grid penalties due to engine/gear box change, the stopping at the end of the pits at Monacco with the technical issue, the wrong mode set by the mechanics at the new track (I cannot remember its name) where the team were not allowed to tell Lewis how to correct the setting, and then the famous engine blow up while dominating. Non of these were down to Lewis just bad luck and I would say 100% gave the title to Rosberg. I don't get all the hate out there for lewis, regardless of the result he always thanks the fans and the team and talks about positives. For me its Rosberg who cannot hide his emotions and often looks like a bad looser (just my opinion) and yes I cannot stand him. Had they both had the same 100% reliable cars Lewis would have destroyed him.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

wish it was Hamilton who left! Cant stand merc but cant wait to see who joins the pillock......


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

uberbmw said:


> wish it was Hamilton who left! Cant stand merc but cant wait to see who joins the pillock......


Why is he a pillock do you know him? Have you spoken to him? I just don't get why people hate him so much??

Yes I have said I don't like Rosberg and this is in-relation to how he comes accross on the TV through interviews and his interactions with the other drivers.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> Why is he a pillock do you know him? Have you spoken to him? I just don't get why people hate him so much??
> 
> Yes I have said I don't like Rosberg and this is in-relation to how he comes accross on the TV through interviews and his interactions with the other drivers.


hes like a little kid, doesnt get his way starts to sulk.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

uberbmw said:


> hes like a little kid, doesnt get his way starts to sulk.


And Rosberg doesn't? All of the top drivers and sports people do its because they are so passionate and want to win! Jesus when I loose a tennis match I'm a grumpy sod for the next hour or so!

Remember as soon as these guys fail or loose or have a technical issue they have a microphone shoved in their face and have to pretend they are having a lovely day?

As a nation I don't think we know what we want from our sports stars. We moan at the England football players because they don't look like they care and then when someone looses a championship like Lewis hes throwing his toys out the pram????

I tell you now if I'd had been wining that race when his engine let go I would have been ******* fuming! Anyone who wouldn't is in the wrong game.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

I think Hamilton is a ****. Just don't like him as a person. Still would want him to win over Rosberg though as he's a superior driver and I don't like nico either.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> And Rosberg doesn't? All of the top drivers and sports people do its because they are so passionate and want to win! Jesus when I loose a tennis match I'm a grumpy sod for the next hour or so!
> 
> Remember as soon as these guys fail or loose or have a technical issue they have a microphone shoved in their face and have to pretend they are having a lovely day?
> 
> ...


I dont remember Button moaning like a little kid when hes had problems! Like all of this season!

Anyway roll on next season.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

uberbmw said:


> I dont remember Button moaning like a little kid when hes had problems! Like all of this season!
> 
> Anyway roll on next season.


Because he knew it was his last season  that's why he didn't give a :wave:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

chongo said:


> Because he knew it was his last season  that's why he didn't give a :wave:


Or Alonso......


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

uberbmw said:


> I dont remember Button moaning like a little kid when hes had problems! Like all of this season!
> 
> Anyway roll on next season.


Of course he did did you not see any of this years races???? Anyway once he decided to quit he was very chilled out just enjoying every second.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

uberbmw said:


> Or Alonso......


And neither of these guys had a serious chance of winning a race let alone the championship. I cannot tell you how frustrating it must be to basically loose the championship through no fault of your own. Anyone who cannot see that Hamilton lost the championship due to his technical issues is kidding themselves.


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

Was it not Hamilton who passed someone under yellow flags then denied it? Video showed he had passed under yellow, he then said the team told him to deny it. All IIRC.


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

nog said:


> Was it not Hamilton who passed someone under yellow flags then denied it? Video showed he had passed under yellow, he then said the team told him to deny it. All IIRC.


Only yellow flag inceident this year was Rosberg dangerously gaining pole by barely slowing down for double waved yellows.

I can only think you are talking about this in Australia 2009 



Think that was more of a Mclaren issue than anything really to do with Hamilton


----------



## nac34 (May 4, 2006)

According to autosport Toto has no intention of going after alonso or vettel. 
My first thought was get Button in the seat for a year until alonso or vettels contracts are up. 

Could be a coincidence and also an error but on a certain gambling site they have a list of drivers to win the WDC 2017 neither Rosberg or massa are on there but Button is 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Found this very well professional video on youtube so though I'd share here. It shows a review of the 2016 season and the battle between Hamilton and Rosberg. Granted I've only sean the first 15 mins but already Hamilton has suffered a grid penalty, been hit by bottas, lost his front wing and had 2 power unit failures. I've seen him appear down in the interviews (as any human would after all that) but he is always thanking his fans and his mechanics for their hard work. Interestingly the video also shows the sheer number of cars Lewis has had the fight with and overtake. So to those who say Lewis didn't have bad luck or Rosberg is the better driver and Lewis is a child who trows his toys out the pram please watch at least the first 15 mins of this video.
Anyway enjoy guys


----------

